# Where does Salvia naturally grow?



## rachelrad (Mar 7, 2009)

The other night I was at my friends and he said he found some salvia in the woods so we smoked it. It wasn't that strong though, so I'm wondering if it was actually salvia.
I live in a suburb around Chicago and I'm wondering if it actually grows in the woods?


----------



## mr.red (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not sure where it grows, but the reason it wasn't as strong is because the stuff you buy is salvia extract.

It works something like this when you buy 20x

it means that 20x of the plant matter was made down to a gram... or something like that.. lol

I am sure it would grow almost anywhere though... I know it doesn't produce many seeds so I doubt someone planted it there, if it was indeed salvia


----------



## SketzoH (Mar 7, 2009)

salvia is part of the sage family..so anywere that grows so will salvia


----------



## shepj (Mar 7, 2009)

if you notice some of the salvia vendors have "Oaxaca Salvia". Oaxaca is a state in Mexico.. so anywhere with a warm climate should be able to grow it. But like SketzoH said, it is a form of salvia (sage) so it will grow anywhere that normal sage grows.


----------



## Woomeister (Mar 7, 2009)

_Salvia divinorum_ has a long and continuing tradition of use as an entheogen by indigenous Mazatec shamans, who use it to facilitate visionary states of consciousness during spiritual healing sessions.[1] The plant is found in isolated, shaded, and moist plots in Oaxaca, Mexico. It grows to well over a meter in height. It has hollow square stems, large green leaves, and occasional white and purple flowers.


----------



## floridasucks (Mar 7, 2009)

you dont need the extract to get the effects. you will trip off just the dried leaves. i really doubt your friend found some growing in the woods


----------



## Solstice07 (Mar 7, 2009)

That sh*t is wicked. Don't smoke it when you're alone, you could hurt yourself. It's an out-of-the-body experience like none that I ever had doing acid for years. I have an ounce of leaves and 10 grams of 20X and that will prolly last me the rest of my life.


----------



## shepj (Mar 7, 2009)

Solstice07 said:


> That sh*t is wicked. Don't smoke it when you're alone, you could hurt yourself. It's an out-of-the-body experience like none that I ever had doing acid for years. I have an ounce of leaves and 10 grams of 20X and that will prolly last me the rest of my life.


lol.. you're prolly right about it lasting the rest of your life. The more you consume, the lower your tolerance gets. It is pretty intense though.


----------



## cream8 (Mar 7, 2009)

the salvia that you are talking about only grows(as far as we know now) in oaxaca mexico


----------



## ANC (Mar 7, 2009)

And it doesn't realy grow wild... it is proabbly the oldest cultivated plant we know of... left in the wild, it will certainly dissapear.


----------



## moodyman (Feb 1, 2010)

ANC said:


> And it doesn't realy grow wild... it is proabbly the oldest cultivated plant we know of... left in the wild, it will certainly dissapear.


 i have been smoking green for years but i have never before heard of salvia and i want to know more ! firstly is it legal secondly is it available in the uk and i also want to know anything else you can tell me about this plant ?????


----------

